
Trees in the forest are social beings - Mz
http://www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/trees-forest-are-social-beings.html
======
hamiltonkibbe
From TFA: "Scientific language removes all the emotion, and people don’t
understand it anymore."

Right. We need more emotion and less "scientific" (read: precise) language
when describing the results of scientific experiments.

In the researcher's defense, they don't provide evidence supporting any of
their claims, which means that none of my complaints apply here.

Fortunately for them, the critiques above --while relevant when discussing the
results of actual scientific inquiry-- are entirely out of scope when it comes
to baseless conjecture.

